# Help calibrating Tascam US-122. Just db, not response



## fastline (May 7, 2010)

I have my condenser mic with cal file, and my US-122 interface with phantom power for the mic. I am still scratching a bit on how to operate the US-122 even after talking with Tascam and reading the manual. Direct monitoring is still not understood...

BUT, the real reason for my post is it certainly seems that I still need a DB meter of some type to dial in the loudness of my tests. IE, if REW is saying I am at 75db, it is using the mic input to determine that and the input level is adjustable on the US-122 so I could be nearly anywhere. 

Ultimately right now, I am just looking for a response graph, not really accurate Db levels BUT I am sure this could make a difference in tuning. 

Thoughts? How should I be setting or calibrating the DB meter in REW?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

You can operate REW without a SPL meter. All it means is that the SPL calibrations on the left side of the graphs are more of a guide than a reference. You’ll still be able to tell how much deviation in dB there is between the peaks and valleys and where response starts to roll off, which are the main things you want to know.

Regards,
Wayne


----------

